# Dutch Squatting Sitcom Presentation



## Slingshot Collective (Feb 20, 2016)

Presentation by Nazima Kadir, whose research on squatting in Amsterdam was used to create a sitcom called Our Autonomous Life. Kadir is one of the authors in the PM Press book about squatting in Europe, _The City Is Ours_.


----------

